# Sappy NT



## militantsparrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Would an INTJ or an INTP ever be considered sappy, sensitive, sentimental, or anything similar.

I realize being an NT doesn't make someone a robot and that every type feels and has emotions. But could an NT be known for being a sensitive or sentimental person.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

sensitive, sappy:
A healthy one - No.
An unhealthy one - Yes

Note that this doesnt mean they are never sensitive, it means they are not as sensitive as others.

but its more likely they would be INF not INT

Sentimental however, .. that could happen.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

I know an NT that listens to sappy music if that counts?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> I know an NT that listens to sappy music if that counts?


whats sappy music?


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Tzara said:


> whats sappy music?


Kodaline, Bruno Mars, Keane. Take your pick.


----------



## militantsparrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Healthy vs. unhealthy. Yeah, that makes sense to me. It's as if INTJs, when hurt and unhealthy, become very sensitive and INFJs become cold and emotionless.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> Kodaline, Bruno Mars, Keane. Take your pick.


Oh, you mean those guys who cry instead of singing


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

@militantsparrow You should get an avatar, I feel like I just made a post burger out of you


----------



## militantsparrow (Jul 11, 2013)

But it's safe to say that a healthy INTJ or INTP isn't going to sit around watching Ghost Whisper with a box of Kleenex--especially a male.


----------



## militantsparrow (Jul 11, 2013)

lol


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Tzara said:


> Oh, you mean those guys who cry instead of singing


Yep, he's really into those types of singers for some reason, for an INTJ.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

militantsparrow said:


> But it's safe to say that a healthy INTJ or INTP isn't going to sit around watching Ghost Whisper with a box of Kleenex--especially a male.


yah


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

We are all robots. Sentimentality, sensitivity, and general mushiness have long since been viciously scourged from our souls. 

We are your worst nightmare. 

We are absolutely inhuman. 

We are NTs.

...which is all bullshit, but how many of us will admit that in public?


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

googoodoll said:


> Yep, he's really into those types of singers for some reason, for an INTJ.


Liking a particular type of music has a deeper meaning than just it implying that the person is sappy/emo/...

As to NT's being sappy, it'd be safer to say that the feeling can pass through their minds occasionally but they won't ever put that in practice.


----------



## militantsparrow (Jul 11, 2013)

Tzara said:


> @_militantsparrow_ You should get an avatar, I feel like I just made a post burger out of you


How's that?


----------



## StoryLover221B (Feb 14, 2014)

I'd say most of us usually try to keep emotional displays to a minimum because they're very out of our comfort zones. I act though, and write, so I get in character and act/write in character as sappy characters on occasion. Does that count? :wink:
Actually though, to be honest I'm pretty sensitive on the inside, but I don't usually (meaning, almost never), show it on the outside because I see those feelings as illogical, and attempt to repress them perhaps more than is healthy, because I know that my feelings mean nothing to most people anyway, and that they generally would just make a bigger mess of things. For example, in eighth grade I was bullied and obviously felt super upset and uncomfortable, but I never confronted anyone about it whatsoever, or even reacted until it started to reach my grades through a group project issue. (This was partially because I didn't want to make the other friends in our group uncomfortable, but also because I just didn't want to deal with the drama, so I pretended nothing was happening.) Even then, when forced it was a very minimal reaction, in which I realized that I just had to confront it quickly and maturely to get the grade I desired. There was no emotional explosion, except in private.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Hmm...nope, still a serial killer.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my parents are the only people who would view me as emotional, sensitive, whatever. I just deal with it on my own time. It's not something I put on display unless I'm reallllllllly unhealthy, which has happened before....in public places... and it's not pretty at all lmao...
Talking about it is an entirely different animal.


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

Personally (hi there, ENTP female), usually sappy is not a word that should be brought close to me *shudders*
Sentimental sometimes
Especially when I'm watching movies, and my Fe goes into overdrive. I tend not to be over emotional, and if I am, the worst thing to do is try and talk to me about it. So no. Sappy no.


----------

